# How to : Enable Multimedia Suport in Ubuntu 7.10.



## Dark Star (Jan 3, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/4269/pitivi.pngUbuntu is one of the widely used GNU OS which is considered as Newbie friendly . But still there are few things to work .. Here is a small/quick guide that will let you enable Playback for any type of Audio/Video files.. Since most users  get baffled after they fail to play media files. So I thought of posting a guide which will let you play every Media files like DivX,Real Media,AC3,MPEG4 to name a few .. So lets get started . 
Before I start I would lets do some basic settings.. 

*1'st we have to enable repos..*

Go to _*System -> Administration -> Software Sources *_. Check all the unchecked options under Ubuntu Software , Third Party Software, Updates. After that it will ask you to relode the package stats so that latest repositories can be added in the database for installation of the necessary software. 
After the relode done you will be prompted to update your system . It is necessary to update your whole system before installing any software..
So I think you are done till now.. Considering system is updated lemme me now start with installing codecs and media players..

*Note: In this guide I prefer installing components from terminal but you can always use the good old Synaptic Package Manager and Add/remove Programs..*

_*Audio Playback Support​*_
There are lots of media player out there from which you can choose your own flavor .. but I am focusing on the best right now. So in this Tutorial we will install Amarok ...

To Install Amarok Open Terminal . *Main Menu -> Accessories -> Terminal *.
Now type this in Terminal


```
sudo apt-get install amarok
```

Amarok is basically a KDE backed player but since its the most feature rich loaded with clean interface so I choose Amarok though you can install Gnome based players like Exaile, Banshee, XMMS [Winamp Alt.], Listen or the pre-insalled Rythmbox. 

*To install Gnome based players.. *


```
sudo apt-get install exaile
sudo apt-get install banshee
sudo apt-get install xmmms
sudo apt-get install listen*
```
Now since you have installed much of the Audio Player now we should head forward and install codecs so that these players work without any problem...

There are mainly 2 codec pack that are maily used in GUN OS..

 *Gstreamer  : - *This GStreamer plugin supports a large number of audio and video compression formats through the use of the FFmpeg library.GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters which operate on media data.Applications using this library can do anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just about anything else media-related.Its plugin-based architecture means that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by installing new plug-ins.
Gstreamer is maily used for Gnome based OS and Ubuntu will recommend you install this by default...

*To install every plugin of Gstreamer do this in Terminal*


```
sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
```

After you have installed Gstreamer all the above mentioned Player will work like charm while playing Media files..

 *Xine :* Xine is mainly meant for KDE based players . but being a good set it is recommended that you install Xine Codecs.
To install Xine do this in Terminal


```
sudo apt-get install xine*
```

Xine will install its own Video Player which will let you play Video files.. Its interface is pretty similar to that of Power DVD ...


Now we have finally installed all the codecs necessary playing media files .. Now we should continue installing Video Players and few extra codecs...

*Video Playback Support​*
Considering you have installed Xine too we will use Xine-Ui as our primary Video Player but we will learn to install other players tooo..
There are few other players that will let you play Video files in full swing like VideoLan (VLC) , Mplayer or use the pre-installed Totem Movie player..
To install these players do this in Terminal

```
sudo apt-get install vlc*
sudo apt-get install mplayer
sudo apt-get install xine-ui
```

After this you will able to play all the media files in case your player fails to play few restricted formats like DivX, Real Media, MPEG4, Ac3 .. do the following in terminal..


```
sudo gedit /et/apt/sources.list
```

Now add these lines at the end of the editor.. Since Ubuntu did not have these formats in repo's we'l have to add these as Media Ubuntu has these in heir repo'....


```
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
```
After that type the following command


```
sudo apt-get update
```

This will relode all the latest info that about the repo. that you added ...

*For Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon Users run the following command*


```
sudo wget *www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
```

Now you need to copy the key using the following command

```
wget -q *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
```

Update the source list using the following command


```
sudo apt-get update
```

Now install the codecs by doing this 


```
sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
```

Now you are one you are now able to view all the Media files .. So enjoy Tuxing and do update the system regularly 

Regards Ds

P.S : This is a kids play for GNU users here but still trying to help newbies


----------



## Rahim (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Tutorial. You have explained it nicely of not only How-To Install but you have gone that extra mile tomake it easy to understand for a new linux user in general and Ubuntu in particular.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesnt Ubuntu support those new apt:// url's?
I've seen quite a few in gary's posts.
You could replace those apt-get statements with the url's instead so they're easier for newbies.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah use apt-url handler, its easier for newbies to just click.
also in additon apt-get url handler also support installing package from repos which are not available in users's apt sources list.

by apt+<repo address>

at present single packages are supported
but multiple packages are planned

more info: *wiki.ubuntu.com/AptFirefoxFileHandler


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 10, 2008)

Surround sound on onbaord is still a prob


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

don't misguide n00bs by saying that xine is mainly for KDE. Xine is one of the Must have Desktop Environment Neutral software available for linux. Its also used a lot in gnome. gxine, totem-xine, etc are widely used.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2008)

Arent these repo
	
	



```
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
```
the same as
	
	



```
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, they are. Only the localization changes there. I use a french server for instance, and it goes fr.archive.(...)


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good tutorial.
Very nicely explained.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 12, 2008)

I use archive.ubuntu.org speed is similar to a snail

@Shashwath: another gold feather on ur head! good guide for n00b's


----------

